# New Cat Mom getting ready for kittens.



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this. Anyway here is my story. My neighbor allows her cat to go get pregnant then kicks her out. I decided to take her in on March 8th because she is pregnant again. I have already spoke to an exotic pet store owner who is going to help me find homes for the kittens when ready (I have a lizard and become a frequent customer is why there!). I will also be taking the momma cat to get her fixed because it is unfair to her. She is very loving to me. There is no problem there. She has had kittens before, but they are already wild by the time you see them. So this time I am giving them a chance for a good life. Ok, beings I don't know what I'm doing with a pregnant cat here goes, when I brought her in 12 days ago, we were seeing and feeling the kittens moving already that day (March 8th). It is awesome. She loves her belly rubbed! I have made several birthing boxes in different areas and placed food at all of them but she has NO interest in any of them, she is more interested under my son's bed so far. I even opened a cabinet door for her and placed a pillow case for bedding in it. I can't tell if she is ready to have them or not. I am excited and so is my son and daughter. I did read as much as I can. I have the kitten food mixed with adult food and so forth. I really just am worried that maybe bringing her in will postpone her birthing? And if not is she close? Her nipples have swelled, she still eats but in spurts, she's going to the bathroom I guess ok, she seems to drink alot of water, she sleeps 90% of the time just laying on the living room floor. Today she acted like was was getting sick, I thought maybe she was in labor but it passed, she didn't get sick and layed back down in the living room again. Is she close? She isn't leaking any milk, she doesn't jump up a whole lot. sometimes she gets on the couch with me. She meows and wants me to follow her to her food bowl most of the time, then she eats. She is using the litter box fine. I've just tried to make her happy and comfortable. Is there anything else I can do? How much longer does she have to go seeings we have felt the babies since she moved in? We are so excited and my daughter turns 16 on the 27th and is hoping she has the kittens on her birthday!lol.. Any response would be greatly appreciated! And btw, we are kitty proofing the house. We are excited to keep 1 or 2 to add as a new addition to our family!
:kittyball


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

*Momma Cat is havig her kittens!*

I'm so excited! 1st one was born at 4:32am, 2nd at 5:21, more to come but so far both are nursing mom is happy! of course she went under the bed..grumble grumble...but under the circumstances that I had explained earlier, she wanted me to be a part of it! She actually started her labor on my lap. All the reading I had done she did it in her own time and own way and has been very quiet. I will try to post picks when they are all born. I am so happy she is in out of the weather where it is clean and warm for her and her babies.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, yeah!!! I'm happy all is going well! She may want to move them, so have a nice, quiet, secluded place set up maybe in a closet or such. The box sides should be fairly low - the kittens aren't going to be moving around much for a while. Keep us posted on the birthing and I can't wait to see pics ASAP.


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

She just had #4 at 7:08... she had a hard time with the 3rd one so she was very busy. The 3rd one at 6:28 took about 15 minutes or so before the placenta came. I felt so helpless for a bit and momma cat cried that was the most noise she has made the whole time. She even came out to me with her baby hanging. I almost panicked. She's been a trooper so far. All are crying, nursing, being cleaned. I don't know if she has anymore. I cant get her to turn enough so I can see her belly. I will keep you posted. But I have to say thid has been an experience!


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

awww....yay, momma!

Glad to hear things are going well so far. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fingers crossed she has a smooth time. Im glad your there to make sure everything is OK. Cant wait for pictures.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

All right, it's been a couple hours now! Updated needed! This is better than TV!!!


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

Well she had the last one at 7:08. She is resting and nursing. She hasn't come out for food or water yet. Just been checking on her. She has turned to where I can reach her head and she lets me pet her and I tell her how good she's being. She just purrs! So I gues 4 is the lucky number. Born at 4:32 {gray}, 5:21 {light yellow}, 6:28 {orange}, and 7:08 {gray}this morning.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Yes, I think 4 is it. She will probably rest the rest of the day - maybe offer some wet food and see if she is interested later. I'm not a kitten expert so those that have been through this can chime in.
I'm sure she is quite happy this is all over - I'd purr too right after childbirth!
While you are thinking of it, write down what you remember about each birth! The adopting parents will want to know about their new bundles of joy!


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

I did..lol that way they all had birth times and how they came into the world! I am so thankful this momma cat has been such a good mom. It made me feel special when she had me with her and allowed that beings she had been on her own for her other births. I am so glad to be getting her fixed to help her and her health. I even had to move a baby while she was trying to deliver. She made a small noise at me. I told her it was ok and was able to set her baby beside her. I could tell she wanted to go to it but was a little busy. She accepted my help in doing so. I have set a bowl of water at the edge of the bedside for her. I did get to see all the placentas. It wasn't pleasant but its nature and I am blessed to have had the ability to witness such a wonderful experience.


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

this is pic of baby number 2... I was able to capture this shot just over an hour after its birth. This is one that got too far away from mom because mom was moving alot with the 3rd being delivered. After this one was all dry from what I can tell looks just like mom!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't see the pictures!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Arrgh!! Can't see any pics.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

*Momma Cat is havig her kittens!*

Me either  hope everyone still doing well! Can't believe how well she has done! Must be amazing for you! Seems she has really bonded to you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

30 years ago, my cats always wanted me present, so my daughter and I watched all the births. It is an amazing experience and I am glad I got to see it. Nowadays, all my kitties have been spayed/neutered, so no more babies. Looking forward to pictures!

Mylita


----------



## Animallove (Mar 20, 2013)

grrr... shows up on my end, trying to figure how to get a pic on here...sorry


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

*Momma Cat is havig her kittens!*

Maybe use photobucket to upload the. Add the link to the album here? Or I use the iPhone app that has a button with a camera or to use previous pictures  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meegan (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Be sure and offer her high caloric wet kitten food constantly also glop, or goats milk and water to help suppliment for her nursing. You will need to use non clumping litter, like worlds best with kittens around. Clumping litter can kill a kitten if they digest it.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow, congratulations! Glad everything went well. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

How's everyone doing? Were you able to move them into a nest in a quiet place? I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

So exciting and wonderful! Good job to you and mom kitty.


----------

